
Web 2.0 -- Greater Initial Investments Required - kallena
http://blog.tomevslin.com/2007/01/web_20_greater_.html
======
richcollins
This assumes that the newly established avenues for marketing will keep their
toe hold. They compete for attention as much as the startups do and there will
be turnover there as well.

The key will be finding where attention is being focused at any given time
(YNews seems to be picking up) and target your efforts there.

------
kallena
This blog post by Tom Evslin provides a pretty sobering reality check for
anyone involved in a web 2.0 startup. But its not all bad news!

